# Photos in Shipley Park



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

Mine:





































This tree is the only one in the park, and it is hidden within other trees, I was told It is native to Canada, is this true? 










Lynsey's:

This is the bark of that tree, it's hairy and soft to touch.




























This is the coffee shop I?ll be volunteering for soon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Beautiful little place you have there Darren 

The bark of that tree looks a bit like paper-bark which grows in Australia, though the actual tree looks nothing like it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

Hello CECIL, yeah it's wonderful... I loved volunteering @ Green health in the past... we did everything... planting trees, sowing seeds, making coal, building a black smiths... alsorts... heh.

Oh, it's not paperbark although you've just told me the name of one of my favourites trees:










When i walk to and from my town there's a paperbark in some one's front garden, it's lovely... they had one at Shipley park so i starting to peel it... really is like paper... heh.

Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

I've brought this Camera: Panasonic DMC-FZ7










It's not a real DSLR Camera yet it's a good start @ ?150 quid =); I hope to get it on Monday =D

http://www.megapixel.net/reviews/panasonic-fz7/fz7-gen.php

Now i can go and do some "bird" watching :wink:


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

I love those photos!
did you use a macro lens?

your new camera looks nice too. all I have is an old Honeywell Pentax :lol: 
like this:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

Yeah i really like them as well =)

No she only has the lens which came with her EOS 350... but it does a good job while set in Macro mode.

Yeah, I got it only this Monday, I like it but the EOS 350 is far better... but it cost me ?150 quid and not ?400 quid =P

Is that also you in the photo? you must be so old now =P


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:lol: yeah of course


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

I like your hair


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

This is the results of mine cam:



















No zoom:










12x Zoom: 










I kept the shutter open for 60sec when i took this one at night, the light is a normal street light.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey D,

I love the photo were you left the shutter open for 60 seconds It is brilliant.
Was that shot taken from your place?

Greg


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

Spank ya, yeah i was shocked with the results of that photo... so shocked i wet my pants =P. It's easy to do with this cam, no skill was involved (although if i had used my skill the photo would have been worth big ??? =P) i set it to "Starry Sky mode" then left it standing still (so it wouldn't blare the picture) and bob's your uncle... it's the daddy! =D

Yeah I took it out my "baby room size" bedroom... =)


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

The skill is in the idea, not the way it was produced.
That is why it amazes me that a lot of people dont rate digital art.
It is the idea that is the art, not how it is represented.

Greg


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

Good point Greg; my counsellor today had me about how I?m excellent at putting myself down? yet I?m unable to praise myself ?and mean it?.

The art is for myself, others may judge it how they see fit? if they don?t like it, I have still allowed them to express an emotion and so my job is done? (sub-job).


----------

